# Arabic Saqr



## Professional

Kind of Pestrol or Falcon, we call it: Shaheen in Arabic.

1.






2.





3.






All those shots are HDR


----------



## Provo

Nice shots but to be honest the only one that I can see has HDR characteristics is image #1 the other two images look standard to me. They are all nice images.


----------



## Mendoza

The shaheen looks incredibly crisp and sharp in the first picture.  The shallow depth of field works well to enhance the subject, as does the position of the sun.  Great work processing in that shot.


----------



## Professional

Thank you very much all!
Yes, i love first pic, but my favorite is the last pic.


----------



## robertwsimpson

I guess it's just me, but the first one doesn't really do anything for me.  The second one is pretty good.  The last one is the best though!  Nice work!


----------



## Professional

robertwsimpson said:


> I guess it's just me, but the first one doesn't really do anything for me.  The second one is pretty good.  The last one is the best though!  Nice work!



So strange, it seems you are different, from the post you can read that they said the first one is HDR shot and the last 2 aren't, and i prefer the last one which is my favorite as well.
Also i don't need to make HDR a surreal or fake, i tried my best to make those HDR mostly in the last to look natural, i don't go always to make my HDR unnatural and unreal look, and even i used tonemapping on all of them but the first one look as HDR more than the others.


----------



## Provo

Professional said:


> robertwsimpson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it's just me, but the first one doesn't really do anything for me. The second one is pretty good. The last one is the best though! Nice work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So strange, it seems you are different, *from the post you can read that they said the first one is HDR shot and the last 2 aren't*, and i prefer the last one which is my favorite as well.
> Also i don't need to make HDR a surreal or fake, i tried my best to make those HDR mostly in the last to look natural, i don't go always to make my HDR unnatural and unreal look, and even i used tonemapping on all of them but the first one look as HDR more than the others.
Click to expand...

 



Professional said:


> Kind of Pestrol or Falcon, we call it: Shaheen in Arabic.
> All those shots are HDR


 
Am I missing something?

You did say in your post that all of them are HDR


----------



## robertwsimpson

he's talking about YOUR post...


----------



## robertwsimpson

clearly English is not this dude's first language, but if you read it a couple of times, you can figure out what he is saying.


----------



## Professional

Provo said:


> Professional said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robertwsimpson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it's just me, but the first one doesn't really do anything for me. The second one is pretty good. The last one is the best though! Nice work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So strange, it seems you are different, *from the post you can read that they said the first one is HDR shot and the last 2 aren't*, and i prefer the last one which is my favorite as well.
> Also i don't need to make HDR a surreal or fake, i tried my best to make those HDR mostly in the last to look natural, i don't go always to make my HDR unnatural and unreal look, and even i used tonemapping on all of them but the first one look as HDR more than the others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Professional said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of Pestrol or Falcon, we call it: Shaheen in Arabic.
> All those shots are HDR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Am I missing something?
> 
> You did say in your post that all of them are HDR
Click to expand...


Yes, they are all HDR, but didn't you say that the first one is look HDR and the rest aren't?


----------



## Professional

robertwsimpson said:


> he's talking about YOUR post...





robertwsimpson said:


> clearly English is not this dude's first language, but if you read it a couple of times, you can figure out what he is saying.



Exactly, and i hope you can correct me as well so it will help to improve my English as well, and sorry for misunderstanding.


----------



## robertwsimpson

Your English is fine... People are mostly unwilling to put any effort into understanding anything on the internet.


----------



## robertwsimpson

What camera/lens combo did you use to shoot these?


----------



## Professional

robertwsimpson said:


> Your English is fine... People are mostly unwilling to put any effort into understanding anything on the internet.



I see, pity, i put all my effort to make my English understandable or clear a bit as i can, i wish anyone of you can try to talk with me in Arabic and see.



robertwsimpson said:


> What camera/lens combo did you use to shoot these?



I used, Canon 1D MarkIII + EF 300mm f2.8L IS


----------



## robertwsimpson

oh blast.  I was wondering why it was so sharp, but I guess $10,000 of camera equipment doesn't hurt!


----------



## Professional

robertwsimpson said:


> oh blast.  I was wondering why it was so sharp, but I guess $10,000 of camera equipment doesn't hurt!



Aren't you all saying "It is not the equipment/gear, it is the photographer", so forget about gear, you can do better with what you have.


----------



## robertwsimpson

LOL I've definitely never said that.  If it weren't the equipment, all the pros would be shooting consumer grade gear.  If you think it's the photographer, not the equipment, I'd like to see you try to make those images with a rebel and a 55-250mm f/3.5-5.6 lens...  You can make similar images, but nothing that approaches the quality of those.  I'm also guessing these HDR images were made from 1 exposure each?  This is possible because the 1dIII has more dynamic range capabilities.  So, in summary, yes, it is the combination of the gear and the photographer that makes good photos.


----------



## Professional

robertwsimpson said:


> LOL I've definitely never said that.  If it weren't the equipment, all the pros would be shooting consumer grade gear.  If you think it's the photographer, not the equipment, I'd like to see you try to make those images with a rebel and a 55-250mm f/3.5-5.6 lens...  You can make similar images, but nothing that approaches the quality of those.  I'm also guessing these HDR images were made from 1 exposure each?  This is possible because the 1dIII has more dynamic range capabilities.  So, in summary, yes, it is the combination of the gear and the photographer that makes good photos.



To speak about myself, i know i can do by my skill with any gear, but because i love gear i didn't listen to this statement, and honestly, i did a shoot with my 1DsIII and H3D39 on a macro item to see, my eyes rejected that of 1DsIII and got blown away with H3D clarity and sharpness and colors and even DR, so why not use gear for what i like and get the benefit of high end gear, i can teach my skill within the time but i can't wait long long to test or use high end gear.


----------



## Professional

erose86 said:


> Professional said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see, pity, i put all my effort to make my English understandable or clear a bit as i can, i wish anyone of you can try to talk with me in Arabic and see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA!
Click to expand...


in Arabic we say: "HEHE" :mrgreen:


----------



## robertwsimpson

Professional said:


> robertwsimpson said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I've definitely never said that.  If it weren't the equipment, all the pros would be shooting consumer grade gear.  If you think it's the photographer, not the equipment, I'd like to see you try to make those images with a rebel and a 55-250mm f/3.5-5.6 lens...  You can make similar images, but nothing that approaches the quality of those.  I'm also guessing these HDR images were made from 1 exposure each?  This is possible because the 1dIII has more dynamic range capabilities.  So, in summary, yes, it is the combination of the gear and the photographer that makes good photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To speak about myself, i know i can do by my skill with any gear, but because i love gear i didn't listen to this statement, and honestly, i did a shoot with my 1DsIII and H3D39 on a macro item to see, my eyes rejected that of 1DsIII and got blown away with H3D clarity and sharpness and colors and even DR, so why not use gear for what i like and get the benefit of high end gear, i can teach my skill within the time but i can't wait long long to test or use high end gear.
Click to expand...


ok, I read that 3 times, and I still don't understand.


----------



## Professional

robertwsimpson said:


> Professional said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robertwsimpson said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I've definitely never said that.  If it weren't the equipment, all the pros would be shooting consumer grade gear.  If you think it's the photographer, not the equipment, I'd like to see you try to make those images with a rebel and a 55-250mm f/3.5-5.6 lens...  You can make similar images, but nothing that approaches the quality of those.  I'm also guessing these HDR images were made from 1 exposure each?  This is possible because the 1dIII has more dynamic range capabilities.  So, in summary, yes, it is the combination of the gear and the photographer that makes good photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To speak about myself, i know i can do by my skill with any gear, but because i love gear i didn't listen to this statement, and honestly, i did a shoot with my 1DsIII and H3D39 on a macro item to see, my eyes rejected that of 1DsIII and got blown away with H3D clarity and sharpness and colors and even DR, so why not use gear for what i like and get the benefit of high end gear, i can teach my skill within the time but i can't wait long long to test or use high end gear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok, I read that 3 times, and I still don't understand.
Click to expand...


And what you didn't understand Exactly?!!!


----------



## robertwsimpson

Are you saying that you could make these shots with a rebel and a 55-250 lens?


----------



## Professional

robertwsimpson said:


> Are you saying that you could make these shots with a rebel and a 55-250 lens?



Yes, i can, but i will not keep using a rebel and 55-250 forever because i can do with it, and even i can do with entry-level gear i will always dream about and go with high end and pro gear no doubt, i learnt to use my 350D my first DSLR and Sigma 70-300, so now with my 1D3 and 300 things became very easy to do [faster or quicker, higher quality, and crisper,...].


----------



## robertwsimpson

lol you just disagreed with me, and then proved my point in the end.

You can't create that shallow of a depth of field with a rebel and a 55-250 because it doesn't have a wide enough aperture.  If you do run the lens wide open, it is very not sharp.  Yes, you can take a similar looking photo with a rebel and a cheap telephoto, but it wouldn't be as sharp or vivid.  That's my point.  I've taken some great photos with my XTi and the kit lens, but I know that if I had taken those exact photos with my current setup, they would have been better.


----------



## Professional

robertwsimpson said:


> lol you just disagreed with me, and then proved my point in the end.
> 
> You can't create that shallow of a depth of field with a rebel and a 55-250 because it doesn't have a wide enough aperture.  If you do run the lens wide open, it is very not sharp.  Yes, you can take a similar looking photo with a rebel and a cheap telephoto, but it wouldn't be as sharp or vivid.  That's my point.  I've taken some great photos with my XTi and the kit lens, but I know that if I had taken those exact photos with my current setup, they would have been better.



http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs11/i/2006/225/1/b/Lovely_Eyes_by_Hamrani.jpg

Taken by 350D [Rebel XT], even the lens is 100-400 which is not cheap but it is not the best lens out there at 400mm and with flash and it is cropped as hell and still i get sharp shots, and i agree with you that gear can do for look or DoF, and no way that a telephoto zoom cheap can beat a prime telephoto of top line, but many people don't want to believe that to not waste money on high end gear.


----------



## robertwsimpson

You used an L lens to take a very sharp photo... Yes, I know this is possible.  I do agree that an expensive lens will benefit a photo more than an expensive body.  My original point remains.  Better gear = better photos.


----------



## Professional

robertwsimpson said:


> You used an L lens to take a very sharp photo... Yes, I know this is possible.  I do agree that an expensive lens will benefit a photo more than an expensive body.  My original point remains.  Better gear = better photos.



Also add "+ better photographer"


----------



## robertwsimpson

All things equal (even with a bad photographer) a photo will be better with better equipment.


----------



## Professional

robertwsimpson said:


> All things equal (even with a bad photographer) a photo will be better with better equipment.



I love you :thumbup:


----------



## robertwsimpson

Thank you?


----------



## abc123_4

first photo more than wonderful 
congratulation from me to you


----------



## Professional

abc123_4 said:


> first photo more than wonderful
> congratulation from me to you



Thank you very much!


----------

